# Panerai Radiomir Straps 27mm various



## Bpcirillo

Selling my used Panerai Radiomir straps all OEM sizing: 27mm lug width 125mmx75mm 

1) Scamosciato Brown Beige 27/22mm 
Panerai part number: MXE08L52 
Price: $200 shipped 
Condition: Excellent - worn 2 times
*Purchased new from Panerai boutique 


2) Scamosciato Black Ecru 27/22mm 
Panerai part number: MX008TRL
Price: $150 shipped
Condition: very good with some normal wear/patina, very comfortable. 


3) Custom green rolled canvas 27/22mm 
Price: $90 shipped 
Condition: Mint - Worn 1 time, looks brand new 

Payment: PayPal, Zelle 

Shipping: USPS 

References/feedback available under: bpcirillo

Reach out if you would like additional pictures. Thanks! 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bpcirillo

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bpcirillo

Open to offers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bpcirillo

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bpcirillo

Bump. Open to offers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bpcirillo

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bpcirillo

Bump!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bpcirillo

All 3 straps still available!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bpcirillo

Bump!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bpcirillo

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bpcirillo

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bpcirillo

Open to offers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bpcirillo

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bpcirillo

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bpcirillo

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

